# Anyone Know Pub-speak?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

It's not a language I am too fluent in but I think this could mean "The minimum price of our pints is £2.50"
Can anyone confirm :?: :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep...!!!! ........................ And is the pub trade declining? 

Ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

No,

It means, you can not have a pint until ten to three.

Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Its a damn good price for a pint of Brandy!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I think the offer of some Sun for 3/6 is very appealing...


----------

